# gentoo sur VMWare Converter

## olivanto

bonjour,

Je veux virtualiser une machine sur Gentoo, via VMware Converter.

Or, au lancement de ce dernier, j'ai un message qui m'indique l'abscence de répertoire '/boot' (ah bon ? ben pourtant il est là, et il me demande de le monter.

J'ai peur de faire une bétise, et de rendre ma gentoo inutilisable (je suis un peu débutant, hein...) ; si je monte ce répertoire, qu'est ce qui m'arrive ensuite ?

merci,

----------

## ryo-san

Bonjour,

Si le message apparait au boot, c'est qu'il y a un probleme avec la ligne de commande de grub ou grub lui-meme.

=> Grub apparait-il au boot ? 

Tu peux sans probleme monter ce repertoire a la main, le systeme le reclame parce qu'il y a normalement le kernel dedans et les fichiers requis pour le bon fonctionnement de grub 

( dans une config par défaut ).

Pour verifier le contenu de /boot  , il te suffit de booter sur le media utilisé pour l'installation et faire une verification du repertoire.

Verifie egalement le contenu de la ligne de commande de démarrage qui devrait se trouver dans /boot/grub/grub.cfg

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

 *olivanto wrote:*   

> Je veux virtualiser une machine sur Gentoo, via VMware Converter.
> 
> Or, au lancement de ce dernier, j'ai un message qui m'indique l'abscence de répertoire '/boot' (ah bon ? ben pourtant il est là, et il me demande de le monter.
> 
> J'ai peur de faire une bétise, et de rendre ma gentoo inutilisable (je suis un peu débutant, hein...) ; si je monte ce répertoire, qu'est ce qui m'arrive ensuite ?

 

Avec un peu de chance : tu vas arriver à tes fins   :Wink: 

La partie dus système qui permet à ton système de démarrer se trouve dans /boot. VMWare converter en a donc besoin pour pouvoir la dupliquer dans la VM de destination. Sois sans crainte : VMWare converter ne fait que "lire" sur la machine source, il n'y écrit rien.

----------

